# Training Books



## Newdog (Sep 14, 2011)

Sure folks here have heard of Water Dog, by Richard Walters. I've never read the book and was wondering what folks thought about applying that book to a Vizsla.

I am expecting to get my Vizsla on Saturday and eager to start the training...the pup is about 7 months old.

Any advice would be appreciated. Goal is training for hunting - pointing/retrieving.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

New Dog,

You are the kind of new Vizsla owner I started my blog for over two years ago!

Much like myself when I started. Hungry for information about the breed.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

Spend some time, check the books on my list. 

Good luck and happy trails with your new best short-hair red haired friend.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://links.mkt2242.com/ctt?kn=13&ms=MzY0ODE0MgS2&r=MjM0MDYyMjUxMzES1&b=0&j=MTE0NjU2MDg5S0&mt=1&rt=0

AKC Family Dog has many good articles. Above link should take you there. 

RBD


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have found 'Hunt Point Retrieve dogs for work and showing' and 'The Competitive Gundog' both by Nigel Dear, really helpful for me as a beginner to the gundog training world.


----------

